# .  (, , , )

## 15

,             ,     1%  300 000 .
  ,   ,   .
    !

----------

1    ,     300000 ,   + 1%.
   , !     31 ,  ,      ,      ,  ,   17 ,   100%       ,      .          ...

----------

> 1    ,     300000 ,   + 1%.
>    , !     31 ,  ,      ,      ,  ,   17 ,   100%       ,      .          ...


      -  +1%   2 ,        .

----------


## 15

> 1    ,     300000 ,   + 1%.
>    , !     31 ,  ,      ,      ,  ,   17 ,   100%       ,      .          ...


   ,  /  ,   .
      300 000    ,  1%     ,   ,    ,             .
    ,      -3 000 000,  ,        ,        .
      -!

----------

> !


      ?  -   .

----------


## .

> ,  /  ,   .


   ?         -

----------


## MikleV

> 1    ,     300000 ,   + 1%.
>    ...


   ?

    20 000 000,   21 000 000      603 880 ,    ...
  !

----------


## robocop

> 31


       ,   30     ,         1- .  ,   .

----------

> ?         -


      ,      . 
       2 ?

----------


## 15

> ?         -


              .

----------


## 15

> ?  -   .


           1%   ,    ,  .

----------


## .

> ,      .


  ?        ?

----------

> ?        ?


  ?    ...        ,        ?

----------


## .

**,  -? 



> ?


        ,    ?         -  ,        ?          ?

----------


## 15

> **,  -? 
>         ,    ?         -  ,        ?          ?


. -         .       ,    ,  ,    300 000.     , ,    ,     ""  .  ,         !!!

----------


## .

,     ?

----------

,   .   ,       ,         .

----------


## 15

> ,   .   ,       ,         .


        ,    .

----------


## 15

:

"      .      ,     ,    ,    ,          ,      300    .   ,     300  ,  ,         ,    300 ".

----------


## .

*15*,      ?    ,   .    ,        ,  .
    ?  :Frown:

----------

,    1   300    .
   ( )    . (18  2013   )
    ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## 15

> *15*,      ?    ,   .    ,        ,  .
>     ?


. , ,     ,    ,   .    ,     ,          , ,    -. ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## 15

> ( )    . (18  2013   )


 !   !        ," "   .

----------


## .

,     -   ,     ,   ,      .     . .    .    .    ,             ?  :Frown:  
 ,    - ? -   ? 
     , ? -   ?     ,     ?
      .

----------


## 15

> ,     -   ,     ,   ,      .     . .    .    .    ,             ?  
>  ,    - ? -   ? 
>      , ? -   ?     ,     ?
>       .


   ! ,!

----------

> ,     -   ,     ,   ,      .     . .    .    .    ,             ?  
>  ,    - ? -   ? 
>      , ? -   ?     ,     ?
>       .


    ?           ..   ,      ,        1    ,     ,         ....        .

  , ,     .

----------


## Melenelena

,  ,         ?    -,     100% ( ).    ?   ,  ?   -  ?

----------


## .

**,        .    ,    ,    ,       .
      ,     .
          .       .   .
*Melenelena*,  ,    ? 
      .          .



> -,     100% ( ).    ?


 ,       6%      ?  :Frown:

----------


## Melenelena

,   ,    ,       . ? ,     6%   ,        ,      ,  . ..     ,    ...   ,      ,    ,  ,        ...       :Smilie:

----------


## 15

> ,      ,


   50% .

----------


## Melenelena

50%...       ,          ,  ,    50%  . ..       .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


     .    ? :Wink:

----------


## Tanysha 2010

> ,  ,         ?    -,     100% ( ).    ?   ,  ?   -  ?


  ,    .      10 000-20 000 .   6% ,   3000 .    .

----------


## Melenelena

> ,    .      10 000-20 000 .   6% ,   3000 .    .


,  ,      ,       -    .

----------

> -    .


 
   ,

----------


## Melenelena

.       (  )  6,      10.  50%  .   ,      .

----------


## 15

> .       (  )  6,      10.  50%  .   ,      .


         .      2013,  9000,00,      1    ,.  ,      -   .         - ,  50%    6%.           ,   ,       ,    .        01.07.2013    -   1%   .   ,   .

----------


## housewife

> .    ?


        ,        ,   .

, , -   ,      14 ,   ... *facepalm

http://www.duma.gov.ru/systems/law/?...0%B2&sort=date

  261280-6    ,           6 %         .

  260484-6():
-   1.1.  14 212-   ;
- *   3)  3.1  346.21   :*  " ,               ,    (   )                  ."

*:* " ,      ,     (   )                  "

3) * 346.51    3  :*
3.  ,    ,   :
1)      ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )               ;
2)              (        )     ,              29  2006  N 255- "            ",  ,    ,    ,  ,       ,     ,             (        )    ,              29  2006  N 255- "            ";
3)  ()     ,    ,  ,       ,     ,         (        )    ,              29  2006  N 255- "            ".   ()    ,                      (        )     ,              29  2006  N 255- "            ".
*      ()     ,    ,       ,      ,    .*
*                      50 .*
    ,           ,     ,                  .

..        100 %,        ,   50 %. +                  . 

   (260484-6) ,   .     ,   50 %,    (   ) -      .   ,         . 

   ,       ,     ,     , , ,      ,              -        .   ,  . 

*.*  ,      ,     14        .

----------

.,       ,      :          (  )          50 %          100 %?        ,   50 %,        .             300 .

----------

**,      ,  ,   ,     

,  100.   120 
    50

----------

,             100 %,      50%.       ?            50% ,       ,    50 %   ?

----------


## sasha_k

!
, 6%,  ,   12 ,    12    13 .          ? :Hmm:

----------


## .

> ,             100 %


     .    ,  ?

----------


## .

*sasha_k*,       ,   .        ,     ?  :Frown: 
,   2013    2013

----------


## 15

> ,             100 %,      50%.       ?            50% ,       ,    50 %   ?


   ,     , -   !!!

----------


## Zveruga

1-     .          .    .   ,      .         .
https://www.roi.ru/poll/petition/nas...alnyh-vznosov/

----------


## MikleV

> 1-     .          .    .   ,      .         .
> https://www.roi.ru/poll/petition/nas...alnyh-vznosov/


   ,        "".        ...
   ,

----------


## prof-kom.ru

?

       13     .

----------


## alexstrel

,    .
 ,          ,        .  -     .      ,              ,    .        2 ,      1  + 1%.       .                  ,     .

   ,           1  + 1%  300 000 .      .    1%  .             .
    -2   .      .     31    .      -,      .            .      .     .   ,    .
    .      .        ,               .         ,     .    .

   ,     -     ,           ,              .


P.S.        ,  .   ,       .
          .
   2013        5 205 * (26%*2 + 5,1%) * 3 = 8 916,17 .        5 205 * (26% + 5,1%) * 3 = 4 856,27 .
      1    8 000,           0 .,       8 000 - 4 856,27 = 3 143,73 .         .

----------

> ,       .


   ,   .  - ,  - .

----------


## 15

> ,     -     ,           ,              .


     -,  .        ,  .      ,    ,     ,    , ,  .            ,    .      - ,     ,  .

----------

> ,    .


 .  ,   -    .

----------


## alexstrel

> -,  .


     ,    ,  2  ,           .
         ,      ,      ,   -       .    ,   (      ).    ,               2   ,    ,           .




> ,  .


       .      .
(     ,      ).




> ,    ,     ,    , ,  .


 ,   ,   .       2   .    ,     .




> ,    .      - ,     ,  .


        2   .           .

----------


## 15

> .  ,   -    .


   ,      ,       .  .




> 


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## 15

> ,      ,      ,   -


      .   10 .,      (       2012   10.)        ,     .



> 2


  , !!!




> .


    ,    -   ,       .     1.   1-2    .

----------


## .

> ,   -    .


 -     ,   ?      ,     .

----------

,       .

----------


## .

**, ,          :Wink:      ,   ,          .      ,   .  ?       .        :Frown: 
300000   -   . 25    .

----------


## 15

> **, ,              ,   ,          .      ,   .  ?       .       
> 300000   -   . 25    .


    ..,   ,        ?      !

----------


## .

.   .      
    ,      .    .     .

----------


## alexstrel

> !


     .   300 000 + 1%,         ,     .

----------

> **, ,              ,   ,          .      ,   .  ?       .       
> 300000   -   . 25    .


    ?

----------


## .

:Wink:      .       ,     ,  .   ,

----------


## 15

> .   .      
>     ,      .    .     .


         !

----------

,     (  1%     ),   ,   .   ,     ?            ,         / ,    13%+30,2%?         ,       .  .,           ,  ?

----------


## alexstrel

> !


 -          ,     .   ?  ""   .

----------


## .

> !


,     - ?  :Smilie:           ?  :Wink:  



> ,


     .  2           .         .

----------


## 15

> ,     (  1%     ),   ,   .   ,     ?            ,         / ,    13%+30,2%?         ,       .  .,           ,  ?


    2   . ,      !
  -   ,     300 000.          ?

----------


## kovrizhka

*.*.     .  ,    -   ,   .        ,   .   ,       - 2013 .

----------

> .  ,   -    .


   -

----------

> 2   . ,      !
>   -   ,     300 000.          ?


    .       ;    -   .

      - -  .        .



> ...             .
> 
>       ,  ,  .      .         . ,  ,    ,         .          ,    , ,    .
> 
>      ,       ,           .      ,     ,     .
> 
>   -   .        ,   " ",   ,    -    .     .
> 
>   ,    , ,     ,     :    ,  ,      .         .
> ...


(      *08.07.2000*)

----------


## 15

> ,       - 2013


            .      .  ,  -   !

----------


## .

> .


    5-  .   . 
 ,      ,       (           ),        .    ,    .    ,

----------


## 15

> 5-  .   . 
>  ,      ,       (           ),        .    ,    .    ,


. ,     ,     .
  ,     5 ,            .,      ? 
 -      ,      .
  ,    ,   . :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

,       ,  ,       (1%  )        ?  ,  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  .



> ?


.

----------

,    300 . + 1%,     6000000  ,    .   80000 ?    ?

----------

?                 ?

----------


## .

,       :Frown:

----------

> ,    300 . + 1%,     6000000  ,    .   80000 ?    ?


  -   - 40 . ., 1 % = 400 000 ,       ?

----------


## 15

> -   - 40 . ., 1 % = 400 000 ,       ?


   ! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

,   1%  ,       -   .

----------


## 15

> ,   1%  ,       -   .


(5205 + (  -300 000) *1% *26% *12

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 15

> ?


!

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mvf

...

 300: 5205  12  31,1% ~ 19.4 . .

: ( - 300 ..)  1%  31,1% + 19,4 . . = ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 15

> ...
> 
>  300: 5205  12  31,1% ~ 19.4 . .
> 
> : ( - 300 ..)  1%  31,1% + 19,4 . . = ...


 300 ,  ,    .
     1*5,1%*12
    19,4     
(5205 +( -300 000,00) *1% *26% *12.
 ,.
          .     ,         ! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## 15

:
     :    
16    
       2013   35 664,66 .            ,    .     ,        .  :     ,    .

  ,         300 000 .,            (  ).       16 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 .).

    300 000 .,        .  :       1%    .       . ,    1 . . ,       38 079,6 . [(5205 . + 700 000 . x 1%) x 26% x 12 .].

   ,    .     ,    ,   ,   .        ,    .

    ,    ,         . ,  2013         3185,46 . (5205 . x 5,1% x 12 .).

----------


## mvf

> [(5205 . + 700 000 . x 1%) x 26% x 12 .].


*15*,     ?




> x 26%


, ,    .

----------

..    5.000.000    4.000.000.     162.879

----------


## alexstrel

.        .

----------

> ,


 .
            .

        .

      ,       ,    ,    ** .

----------


## 15

> 15,     ?


        ?

----------


## mvf

"...    ...".

----------

> ?


   . 
   258106-6  5205 .  x 26% x 12 . + (-300 000) x 1%

----------


## 15

> . 
>    258106-6  5205 .  x 26% x 12 . + (-300 000) x 1%


,       2012(   -3 000 000,00),    !
5205*26%*12+27000=43239,60 
   -3185,46     =46425,60
    .
-6%     50%     .
  ,    .

----------


## 15

,   ,     :

"      

14    
   ,     ,        .  :  ,            300 000 .   ,     ,   .

-,  ,          .        . -,        ,      .   -       .

,         1  2013 ."

----------

...   1 .   10000 .  . ... .

----------


## qwerty2012

http://www.garant.ru/news/472275/
   ,            ,             .

,       300 . .      1 .  ,     300 . .,      1   1%     "" . 

         ,               ,    ,   .

                 1  2013       3  2012 .  243- (     2   1).  ,              35664,6 .     19425 .  .

           ,       317 300        .      ,           .

     ,               .  ,        ,          .

                      ,    .

         "    ".  ,     ,            .

         258106-6.   :    "     14   "       ,     ,     ".

----------


## Vayolet

> .


 ,   .

----------


## 15

> ,   .


 !  ,   !!!

----------

...

----------


## c732ay

,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## alexstrel

> 


    ,         , -           .        ...

----------


## alexstrel

" ".    ,   1%  ,    .
                 .    ,           ,     - .         .
       1%,    .
    -       .
      2 ,       (   )     .
 90%     2           .

----------

,   ,    . 

",         . 14          ,     ,     ,   *  ,        ,*        .

   ,       ,        300 . .,                1%   ,  300 . .

  ,    ?

----------


## katrin0610

> " ".    ,   1%  ,    .
>                  .    ,           ,     - .         .
>        1%,    .
>     -       .
>       2 ,       (   )     .
>  90%     2           .


   ,   ,   .....

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ?


 



> "   212- ,    ,    .    .  "

----------


## katrin0610

> ,   ,    . 
> 
> ",         . 14          ,     ,     ,   *  ,        ,*        .
> 
>    ,       ,        300 . .,                1%   ,  300 . .
> 
>   ,    ?


  212- ,    ,    .    . 

 ???

----------

5.   
1.     ,            ,   :
1) *,       :*
) ;
) * ;*
)  ,    ;
2)** , , ,   ,   ,          ( -   , ** ),             .

-,   .      ,  ,    .,   .   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## katrin0610

> 5.   
> 1.     ,            ,   :
> 1) *,       :*
> ) ;
> ) * ;*
> )  ,    ;
> 2)** , , ,   ,   ,          ( -   , ** ),             .
> 
> -,   .      ,  ,    .,   .   ,   .


      ....     5.   ,      -,  . 
   "   ,       ,        300 . .,                1%   ,  300 . ." 
 ,  ,  ,     2????

----------

> ....     5.   ,      -,  . 
>    "   ,       ,        300 . .,                1%   ,  300 . ." 
>  ,  ,  ,     2????


 5   212-.    ,     .      : " ???".    ,      ,     ,   ,    ?

----------


## katrin0610

> 5   212-.    ,     .      : " ???".    ,      ,     ,   ,    ?


,     ,     !!!

----------

> 5   212-.    ,     .      : " ???".    ,      ,     ,   ,    ?


   ,            __, ..  ,  ,   .

----------

> ,            __, ..  ,  ,   .


  !!! ,        ,   ,      .    ,   .  .

----------


## _A

-  . ,      .
      (-)  1%         16 000 000   .
        ,        ,  
    (80%        ).

    .  . 
     ,  300 000,  .
   :
 -
--
.

   ,      1%  !!!
 .

 ,     )

----------


## alexstrel

> !!! ,        ,   ,      .    ,   .  .


        .         (   )       (   ).          ,       .          ,         .
       ,       ,        .     ,           .

----------

> ,           .


     .

----------


## katrin0610

> .         (   )       (   ).          ,       .          ,         .
>        ,       ,        .     ,  ** .


     .....           .....      ????  .....

----------


## 15

> ,    )


    ! 
     2012    #98.
     .
     ,   30,   31.(   -  !!!). ?!
     ? 
     ,   , , ,    3    ! 
  !     ,    ! 
     ,       .
             . 
    ,  ,     .
   ,    ,       !

----------

> .


    ,  ,      ? ,  .    ,    .

----------

> ,       .
>              .


   ,   .

----------


## katrin0610

> ,  ,      ? ,  .    ,    .


  ,        ,   ...  , , ....

----------


## 15

> ,   .


     ,      !

----------

> ,      !


    ?     ?       1917- .  ,  -  ,  - .     !   ,      (  ),  ,        .    -  !    -  .

----------

.         "  :    ".       ,       ,      ,  ,     ,    .  ,         ** .      . ,    .

----------


## katrin0610

> .         "  :    ".       ,       ,      ,  ,     ,    .  ,         ** .      . ,    .


 

   2013  ,                .     -                ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## 15

> ,        .    -  !


        !

----------


## alexstrel

> 2013  ,                .


   ,     ,       ,     -  ,    ,    .       .




> -                ,       ,    ,    .


         .
1.    ,     ,            .
2.    .
3.      ,    .
       ,           .         ,   .

----------


## 15

> ,            .


   ?  -    !



> 


  ?



> .


         ,      ?
     -       ,-          (+1%  )     ,            !!!!

----------


## .

> ,      ,     ,   ,    ?


      .     .

----------


## alexstrel

> ?  -    !


   ,      ,     " ",           ,  - .




> ?


    ,    .




> ,      ?


     .
 -    .




> -       ,-          (+1%  )     ,            !!!!


   .             ,    ,     .     ,         ,        .

----------


## 15

> 


     !   -      ,    !

----------

> -       ,-          (+1%  )     ,            !!!!


  -      .     .

----------


## 15

> -      .     .


    .   ,           ,            - ,        .       ,    .  .

----------

> .   ,           ,            - ,        .       ,    .  .


  ,  .       ,         .   ,       ,   ! ,     ,   , ,       .          ,  , .

----------


## 15

> ,


, !



> 


               !!!



> ,


 ,   !



> 


      ?



> ,


     ,      -        !



> 


       !
     ,         !!!

----------


## katrin0610

> , !
> 
>                !!!
> 
>  ,   !
> 
>       ?
> 
>      ,      -        !
> ...



15,     ..     ,     :Wink:    ,    ....

----------

> ,   !
> !
> 
>       ?
>    .
> 
>      ,      -        !
>    ,   ,   !


,    ,     .   ,     .      .  ,   ,       .

----------


## katrin0610

> ,    ,     .   ,     .      .  ,   ,       .


 ,  01.07.2013,       ....

----------

> 15,     ..     ,       ,    ....


-    ,     ,  , .            !     . -.     .

----------


## 15

> ,  01.07.2013


,  !!!

----------


## .

> !


    ,       212-  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,     " ",           ,  - .
> 
> 
>     ,    .
> 
> 
>      .
>  -    .
> 
> ...


               ,           .         ,   13%           ,       ,     ,    ...                             ,        .       .

----------


## alexstrel

,  ,   ,              ( ,  ).    ,       - .
   ,     ,  ,     - ,      .
       .

      .
      .  ,       .      -  ,       ,      - ?

----------


## alexstrel

.         .
                         ,       .

,           ,      .

----------


## MikleV

> ,  01.07.2013,       ....


     ,     ,       -                    ,       .  ..    -         .
          :-(

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ,       -                    ,       .  ..    -         .
>           :-(


          .     ,   .
     .              .      ,     .
   ,     ,     ,        .   ,             .    90%      2   -    .

----------


## katrin0610

> .     ,   .
>      .              .      ,     .
>    ,     ,     ,        .   ,             .    90%      2   -    .


   ,  ,   2 ,    .     , ...

----------


## _50

> 


     ,    .     -   .         -   (.  N174312-6    .1 .2 .6 402-).         .    . :Smilie:

----------


## 15

:

"*     ,      
15    542  * 
         .       .   ,         300 000 .,            (  ,  ).       16 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 .).           19 425,06 .

    300 000 .,        .  :       1%    .       . ,    1 . . ,       38 079,6 . [(5205 . + 700 000 . x 1%) x 26% x 12 .].

 ,    ,        .     -    .        .   . ,  ,          ,     ,   ,  ,         ."

     !

----------


## mvf

- ""  .

----------

> ,  ,   ,              ( ,  ).    ,       - .
>    ,     ,  ,     - ,      .
>        .
> 
>       .
>       .  ,       .      -  ,       ,      - ?


          ???            .         - (    )                                          .          ,           .      50%             ,       100%        -    ?              -   ?

----------


## cep

,       /,        . 

           -   ,    .  -  300 .

,   ,                35 . . +      .

 ,      100 . .             ,    "" ?         ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ???            .


       (  )   ,            (..      ).
      ,    .      3 000  ,     10 000.   -  .
       ,    .            (   ,    ).    ,         ,              .




> 50%             ,       100%        -    ?


     .        .         : "   ,         ".        .         /.




> -   ?


   .  100%.

----------


## 15

> ,    .


    .     .     ,   .
    ,  .   ,      !
  ,           ,     ,         .
      ,     , ,          ,    ,     ,          .
       ,     ,        .
    ,      .

----------

> (  )   ,            (..      ).
>       ,    .      3 000  ,     10 000.   -  .
>        ,    .            (   ,    ).    ,         ,              .
> 
> 
>      .        .         : "   ,         ".        .         /.
> 
> 
>    .  100%.


     22% - , 2,9% + 0,7% -  , 5,1%  -         12      . 
       "" ,       .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,           ,     ,         .


+1000

----------

> .     .     ,   .
>     ,  .   ,      !
>   ,           ,     ,         .
>       ,     , ,          ,    ,     ,          .
>        ,     ,        .
>     ,      .


   100%,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ""


 . :Wink:

----------

> .


15  2013 |  : 287 |   

   ,     

    ,       ,   ,     .

      14          ,     ,     ,     ,        ,        ,        ,        300 . ,                1%   ,  300 . .

             ,    ,   .

 ,  ,                          ,        ,   ,    .

  31  34621   21  34632    ,  ,        ,                  ,                     .

                  ,        300 . ,           ,     .

     ,            -      .

:  " "

----------


## echinaceabel

,        . .  .

----------

> ,        . .  .


      14          ,     ,     ,     ,        ,        ,        ,        300 . ,                1%   ,  300 . .



          : -   ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> : -   ,


      (   )     . ,    -          (      ).

----------

> (   )     . ,    -          (      ).


  ,   . 
          2 .

----------


## alexstrel

> .     .     ,   .
>     ,  .   ,      !
>   ,           ,     ,         .
>       ,     , ,          ,    ,     ,          .
>        ,     ,        .
>     ,      .


  .      ,           .     5 000?

----------


## alexstrel

> "" ,       .


"     "





> : -   ,


 




> 14.   ,    , ** 
> 1.   ,    2  1  5   ,                  ,      1.1  1.2  .
> 1.1.                ,       ,     ,         ,   1  2  12   ,   12 .
> 1.2.               ,       ,     ,          ,   3  2  12   ,   12 .


       ,  ..  .      .       ,         .

----------


## 15

> .     5 000?


        ,   ,  ,     .
         .  : "     !" 
          : "    !"
  ,   -       .
       :   6%.
 .
               (..-      )   %  ,    .
         +1%(   ),       50% ,             .
   -15%,          ,..     (15%)      .
  ( )     50% .
   ,            . 
     ,    .
 ,     ,                 (    ),    ,     .
     ,           ,    ,  .
-      ,  ,    .
     .
  ,      , , .

----------


## MikleV

> -15%,          ,..     (15%)      .


   ,     15  :     .     :
   20 000 000.  - 17 500 000
     630 879 (25 %  !!!!)
            94 632

.      40% .

       , ,  19 000 000? -  

      ,          15%.

        ,     .     :   .

     !

----------


## 15

> 630 879 (25 %  !!!!)


   !     .
   258106-6 ---- 5205 . x 26% x 12 . + (-300 000) x 1%.
    ,   5205*26%*12 +197000,00=213239,60.

----------


## MikleV

,  .   http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(S...RN=258106-6&11

   :-(            6.6 ! ! :-(

       !

----------


## 15

> ,  .   http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(S...RN=258106-6&11
> 
>    :-(            6.6 ! ! :-(
> 
>        !


 -  !

----------


## alexstrel

> !


 - .      ,      ,    .

----------


## _A

> ,  .   http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(S...RN=258106-6&11
> 
>    :-


  213239, 60    ? + 250000    =   (

----------


## _50

*alexstrel*,      ""  ?

----------


## alexstrel

> *alexstrel*,      ""  ?

----------


## 8989

> ???            .         - (    )                                          .          ,           .      50%             ,       100%        -    ?              -   ?


   ?   --      :
  -    .    - ""  .. ,    ..
    :    -  .  -   ""   ... ...     ..
   -  ...    .. ..        **    !..   "  " ... "..."   - !

  2       ,    ...      ,  ,     ?     .

   : ,    ,  ,    -   -    .. 
,   - ,    -  "   ":       ,   ...    ""? 

 ""  ,        -    :        ..       -       ..

,     " "  ..   -   ..   ..

----------


## _50

> 


     ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ?


                      .      ,          -  ,   99%       2 .

----------


## _50

- ,  99%         ,    .     .        ,       20,         ,      ,       .            ,     90- ,  .    .       .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     90- ,  .    .       .


    :     ,     ?
  ,                            .             1 000 - 1 350 .  .       -     .
       ,      -         1 000  ,       .
         5-10  ,          1 000 - 1 350 .  .         ,   ,  ,      ,   ,      .
       ,        ,           ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


 
    .   !  !!!!

   Ш    ( ).          .
  . ..    :     ,     ,     .
(      +   ""  )
   : , , .
 :     -   !      -  ...... 25.000 
     50-80 ..       25.000 !!!
    -   !!!
      (   ?)       (            )     -          !

     25.000   .        . .
  -    .  - .   - .
        -    "" :Big Grin:    2010  :Big Grin: 

    !   .

----------


## Arhimed0

-      .
      ,  .

  !

----------


## _50

> 


 -        .       -    . :Smilie:

----------


## 15

> ,  ,     ?


     , 



> ,     ?


     ,        .   ,        ,   .
       !

----------

,       .            2         ?

----------


## Vayolet

> ,       .            2         ?

----------

13 .     .   .      150000 ?

----------

?         ?

----------


## .

> ?         ?


     .          .      -  ,  ,    .    -  ?  :Frown:

----------

> ?   --      :
>   -    .    - ""  .. ,    ..
>     :    -  .  -   ""   ... ...     ..
>    -  ...    .. ..        **    !..   "  " ... "..."   - !
> 
>   2       ,    ...      ,  ,     ?     .
> 
>    : ,    ,  ,    -   -    .. 
> ,   - ,    -  "   ":       ,   ...    ""? 
> ...




  :        ???? .                 .    :         ,       .......                         .     ,   .

----------

> .   !  !!!!
> 
>    Ш    ( ).          .
>   . ..    :     ,     ,     .
> (      +   ""  )
>    : , , .
>  :     -   !      -  ...... 25.000 
>      50-80 ..       25.000 !!!
>     -   !!!
> ...



   .      2002                  .               .               .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


    - .

       ? 
     . 
       ,         01.01.10 .
         !


 :     !        (    ).      -    -   !

         - . 
........ 
        ....

----------


## alexstrel

> - .
> 
>        ? 
>      . 
>        ,         01.01.10 .
>          !
> 
> 
>  :     !        (    ).      -    -   !
> ...


   .               .      ,             ,     .
       ,       /:   ,      -4                 ,    - 09 - ,    13,     02  .         .      . (        ,            09,  02,     ).               ,     .           .      ,     ,       .        , -  .     ,          ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

:
        .
    -       .       .
           .

----------


## MikleV

> - .      ,      ,    .


 ..,   ,    15%,      .  ,   ,  .   -     .

          6%,     ,    :-(

----------


## alexstrel

> ..,   ,    15%,      .


       ,             .                 .           ,     .
               .
            ,          ,          ?
     .

-          ,      -   .     .

----------


## alexstrel

,        :Big Grin: 
      ,                       ,         .
   ,     .
  ,   ,     (  ),        100%  .
        20 000.      13 000.     7 000.
     ,   7 000  ,       .      (      )           20 000.      0.
     .       ,      ,     .
     ,              ,    ,    .     ,        :Big Grin: 
   .     ,      .

----------


## mirka

*alexstrel*,  ,  ,        ,      ""      ? -   ,   .

----------


## .

*mirka*,       *alexstrel*.    ...

----------


## mirka

*.*,  ,        .    ,      ,     .   . ,   7000 .  .

----------


## .

*mirka*, -   ,     :Wink:     - ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

*mirka*,  ,       .
       20 000.            20 000. ..       .           13 000,   7 000, ..   20 000.      -    ,       .
        7 000     ,    , ..    ,       .   ,    20 000.
    7 000    .    20 000  - 20 000   = 0   .

----------


## 15

> 20 000  - 20 000   = 0


       ,       ,     
          ,          .

----------


## _A

> .      2002                  .               .               .


 ?    3 .   ,   (   -  2003  .   2003.
     -    ,    .   )

----------

> ?    3 .   ,   (   -  2003  .   2003.
>      -    ,    .   )


      ,   .          100%  ,   .  ???              .                     ,   .            .        ,       .      .

----------


## mirka

*.*, ,   


> ,


         , .
*alexstrel*,       .

----------


## Tanysha 2010

http://news.mail.ru/politics/13234265/?frommail=1  :Wow:

----------


## 15

> http://news.mail.ru/politics/13234265/?frommail=1


    ,     100-200   ,   .   ,     ,   ,     426  .     ,   .

    ,   100-200  ,   2-3  !!!

----------


## housewife

> 2014 ,     .


 http://www.interfax.ru/ifx.asp?id=dc...4-cd77b5e58946

,   ( 260484-6) ,           .  

*"  ,       .           , ,        .    ?   ,  "*, -  ..

 ,   ,    ,    ,   ?

----------

> http://www.interfax.ru/ifx.asp?id=dc...4-cd77b5e58946
> 
> ,   ( 260484-6) ,           .  
> 
> *"  ,       .           , ,        .    ?   ,  "*, -  ..
> 
>  ,   ,    ,    ,   ?


      .?

----------


## 15

> .?


   !

----------


## housewife

> .?


 ""    (   ) +     ... .

----------

> ""    (   ) +     ... .


.
"...         , , ** .    ?   ,  "

  "  " -  .

----------

1 ,  3   ?

----------


## housewife

,   ,     01  2014 . ...

----------

> 1 ,  3   ?


"" -  ?

----------


## qwertik

,   ?

----------


## housewife

*qwertik*,       300 .   - .  2 .,       36 .    - . )

----------


## 8989

> :        ???? .                 .    :         ,       .......                         .     ,   .


   4   (   ),           ..      ...
   ..
,   ,          ...      ...      ...     ,       .. 
   ""       -  -    ..       ,     ...  ..   .. ,      -    ..      ...
  ,          . ..    7 . **,   , , ,    -   2-..
  :        ,   ,  ,    -  , ,  ,     , ,  - ,         :  , ,   ...                     -           ,   ...      ...         !       .
  , "",       "" -         .. ..    ,    -       .. ? 

PS:     ,     ,    -  ,   -    ,           ...     : ",      "?      ...  /,          ,     .. ... ...    ..

----------

> 4   (   ),           ..      ...
>    ..
> ,   ,          ...      ...      ...     ,       .. 
>    ""       -  -    ..       ,     ...  ..   .. ,      -    ..      ...
>   ,          . ..    7 . **,   , , ,    -   2-..
>   :        ,   ,  ,    -  , ,  ,     , ,  - ,         :  , ,   ...                     -           ,   ...      ...         !       .
>   , "",       "" -         .. ..    ,    -       .. ? 
> 
> PS:     ,     ,    -  ,   -    ,           ...     : ",      "?      ...  /,          ,     .. ... ...    ..



 ......... 99,9 %      .    ""  "" .             .                   .         .........

----------

""             ,  -   "" ? 
    ( 1998). -  ?      .     2,4 %.
    ,   2008 (  ).
      (   ).     :        .
 100%.    ,    .

----------


## Linuxoid

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20130614183740.shtml

" ...  -  

   - 
...."  (. )

----------

?   ?

----------


## Linuxoid

> ? ....


!

----------

.     90 %   .       ,   .          ,     ...

----------


## 15

!!!        , , -          . 3 .    .    ,    -  .         ,  ,   1.   !!!        .,  !!!

----------

,       .    ?.. ...

----------

?            3 ?

----------


## p

,    ?  ,    ,  .

----------


## Vayolet



----------


## 15

> ,    ?  ,    ,  .


  !

----------


## 15

:
"     ,    
             .         ,     .
            ,      300 000 .       ,     1   ,  300 000 "

----------

.

----------


## 15

> .


"       300 000 .,            (  ,  ).       16 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 .).           19 425,06 .

    300 000 .,        .  :       1%    .       . ,    1 . . ,       38 079,6 . [(5205 . + 700 000 . x 1%) x 26% x 12 .]."

----------

10 ,     380 ?   !

----------


## 15

> 10 ,     380 ?   !


-    -(5205*26%*12)+97000(1%  10 000 000,00-300 000,00)=113239,60+3185,46()-    ?

----------

> "       300 000 .,            (  ,  ).       16 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 .).           19 425,06 .
> 
>     300 000 .,        .  :       1%    .       . ,    1 . . ,       38 079,6 . [(5205 . + 700 000 . x 1%) x 26% x 12 .]."


 
-      300   -        ,   12 ;
-      300   -       ,   12 ,               300  .
(5205 . x 26% x 12 .) + 1%

----------

12 .     136425,06  ?           ,    .

----------


## 15

> (5205 . x 26% x 12 .) + 1%


 , !   #241    .

----------


## 15

> 12 .     136425,06  ?           ,    .


       9  !

----------

12 ,   ?

----------


## 15

> 12 ,   ?


,  ,   , -6%        50%,  .

----------

?   50 %    +    6%,   .                 -?

----------


## 15

> ?   50 %    +    6%,   .                 -?


     ,   - 50%         .

----------


## Nadyn

> 12 .     136425,06  ?           ,    .


      -      35

----------


## 15

> -      35


    !

----------


## MikleV

> -      35


   ,                  ,    ?

.      ,     (    ),        (             ).    -  ,   

  ....    ???

----------


## 15

> ,                  ,    ?
> 
> .      ,     (    ),        (             ).    -  ,   
> 
>   ....    ???


        -,  ..  ..,      ,  !

----------


## Da4nik73

> ...     ,    
>              .         ,     ...


   ,        ,        ,    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        ,    ?


          ,  , .

----------

> ,        ,    ?


.      , ,

----------


## .

""     .         .       .
       (        ),     .     ,   " "

----------


## 15

> 


    ?   -.    . ,  ,    , -  ..  ,  .  ,   ,      ???  ?    .
   - .  ?     :

_"         
18    1009 
        ,      .       .
,      ,          3-4 ,    6 .         .                .     .       .          .           ."_

----------

?

----------


## mvf

http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=258106-6&02

----------


## .

> ?   -.


   ?  :Smilie:       ,     ? )))             .       .   ,          ,

----------

( )   ,     ,                 ?       ,           9%     .  , ?

----------


## Vayolet

> ?       ,     ? )))             .       .   ,          ,


      ,      -        -,  -

----------


## katrin0610

,  ,   ,  ,   .......

----------

> ..


    .         :Smilie:

----------


## bigbiz

,       .     ,      ,       ,        .      ""   .

     .

----------


## bigbiz

, ,                    ?     -  : ,    ?

----------


## mvf

> -  : ,    ?


    , , , , ,   ?..

----------


## 15

> ?       ,     ? )))             .       .   ,          ,


  .  -6%    -    /    ,  6% .    .     ,        .      ,         .           ,  .      ,   .         .

----------


## .

> .      ,   .


      ,    ))

----------


## minavi

> ,    ))





> ,        2013  ,       .


        .

----------


## 15

> .


   !

----------


## .

> .


      ))        ,     1  2014 .

----------


## Nadyn

,    



> :
> "    * ,   * 
>              .         ,     .
>             ,      300 000 .       ,     1   ,  300 000 "





> *     12 .     136425,06  ?           ,   * .


   ,     136  +   ,     ?



> 9  !





> 12 ,   ?





> ,  ,   , -6%        50%,  .





> -      35


 



> !


  ,    
 :yes:

----------


## Nadyn

> ,                  ,    ?
> 
> .      ,     (    ),        (             ).    -  ,   
> 
>   ....    ???


-  ,    ,  ,          ?

----------


## .

*Nadyn*,    ,      ?           ,      .

----------


## Nadyn

> *Nadyn*,    ,      ?           ,      .



    ,       



> -      35


 
  ?    ,       ,        ?

----------


## .

,    ?   ,    .     ,      .   ?

----------


## Nadyn

> ,    ?   ,    .     ,      .   ?


  ,      ?

----------


## .

, .   -   :Smilie:

----------


## 15

> ,    
>    15  
>    :
> "     ,    
>              .         ,     .
>             ,      300 000 .       ,     1   ,  300 000 "


    ?    ,      300. ,    1,        300  ,   1 + 1%   300.   ?





> 12 .     136425,06  ?           ,    .
>    ,     136  +   ,     ?


     ,            50%         -    -6%,       50%,   , -15%-     .      ?





> Nadyn  
>       -      35   
> 
>    15  
>     !
>   ,


    ,      35., -35664,66     .     ,   ,    01.07.13    1%    300. .  ,      .
  ?!
    ,    .  ,         -  .  ,     .

----------


## .

> ,      300. ,    1,        300  ,   1 + 1%   300.


  ,      ? )))           .    ,       ,    14       ,    ,     




> ,    01.07.13    1%    300. .


        ,      . ,  1         ,   -  .          . 
,           .

----------


## 15

> ,      . ,  1         ,   -  .          . 
> ,           .


.     !!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:    ,        !!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:              .       !

----------


## minavi

> !


-,      ,    . , -  ,     - .     ,                .

----------


## bigbiz

.     ,        .        ,   6% ?          ,

----------


## 15

> .     ,        .        ,   6% ?          ,


   !         !    ,      . /, ,   ?       300 ,          (1   ),      300,    1%  .,   ,        ,    50%   .
  ,    -    ,    .           ,     .        .      !!!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> . /,


 .

----------

http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%2...RN=258106-6&02

     (    ,     )





> 24  2009   212-         ,     ,      ,   1.1  14    :
>           ,        ,  :
> 1)     ,       ,     ,         ,   1  2  12   ,   12 ,   ,         300 .;
> 2)     ,       ,     ,         ,   1  2  12   ,   12 ,    1               ,    1  , -   ..


             258106-6 



> ...
>                     -  ,        ,               . 
> ...
>           ,          2013  , ,         2013       . 
>             "",                  . 
> 
>               ,                  .       1  2  6    06.12.2011  402- "  "  ,          ()     ,        ,      .            ,       ,  .
> 
>                          300 . .
> ...

----------


## 15

> ,       ,  .


      !



> 300 . .
> ...


   ,    .     -      300?!!!

----------


## _50

> .           ,       ,  .


 ,      .             ,          (). :Smilie:

----------


## minavi

> ,      .             ,          ().


         .   ,         ,     ,            -   ,    ().

----------


## querty

.       ,     2*.
            ,     +1%  .
      .

----------


## minavi

> .


!      ,   .         ?    !

----------


## 15

> .


      .     .    ,   ..  ..    .       -      ,     ,      ,      .    .     .

----------

,        :
1. ,           ( ,         80 ..  ).
2.       17 .. + 1%    300. ..   --                    .

----------


## .

> .


 ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> .       ,     2*.
>             ,     +1%  .
>       .


    -       2 ,             .

    2 ,                .
              2 .

----------


## .

> -       2 ,


-    .    ,            ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,  ?


 .
: 


> ...   - .  **        .
> 
>         ,            
> 
> ........................
>           .
> 
> ...........................
>     35 . .,


( 2012)

----------


## 15

> ,  ?


    13     2000       11.      !         !

----------


## .

** ,  ,   .    ,          .



> 13     2000       11


           .

----------


## 15

> .


  ,                 ,     .      ,     .          ,     !

----------


## .

*15*,   .    



> .


   .   .

----------


## 15

> *15*,   .    
> 
>    .   .


 .,      ,*      ""   * .

----------


## .

))

----------


## alexstrel

> -    .


-  . (     ).
         ,    .         ,    .
  ,    2 ,        .
    .
         ,       .
           ,            .   -     .
     ,     .




> ,            ?


                 ,           .

----------


## alexstrel

*15*,              ,   .        ,    .     .
             ?
             ?       ? (   ,    ).
             .   .        .
    .         ,       .

----------


## 15

> ,


       ?   ,         !           ,       ,         .  ,    ,    .       ,   .



> .


        ,    .

----------


## .

> -  .


 -    :Smilie:    ,      , ..  .  ,     ,     .

----------


## alexstrel

*.*,    ?    ,        ?

          "" .   : "     ,      ,      ".       .     ,         .




> -      ,      , ..  .  ,     ,     .


       ,        ,   ,         .

----------


## 15

> ,      , ..  .  ,     ,     .


 !!!           ,             ,  .

----------


## .

> .,    ?


      -   .      ?

----------


## alexstrel

*.*,          ,        ,

----------

> -      ,      , ..  .  ,     ,     .


 ,      ,          .  ,    --  ,    . ..,  ,    .    ,          .       .    ... ((

----------


## zak1c

,     1 923 960   ,     35 664,66

----------


## .

*zak1c*,        , ?       ))

----------


## katrin0610

> *zak1c*,        , ?       ))


      ,    ?

----------


## .

,  -    :Smilie:     ,       ...

----------


## zak1c

> ,    ?


  ,   ?
       ?

----------


## .

*zak1c*,      -  ?  :Smilie:    ?    ?   ?    ,   ,

----------


## zak1c

> ?


 209.

----------


## .

*zak1c*,           ?    ,  212-.       ,        .        ,    .         212-.  ,        ,      
  -    :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

*.*,    ,        
        209 (  208),    ,    (..  )

----------


## .

> 209 (  208),


  ?  :Wow: 




> ,    (..  )


 ,   ))   ,      ?

----------

?           3 ,          ?    1 %      ,    ?

----------

- .   2    ,      3,      .

----------


## zak1c

> ?


     3 : 14.3, 23, 26.3
 41.   



> ,          ,      ,           ,      .





> ,


  41

----------

,        ,   .  ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


    . 
-        ,   . 
-  ,     ,   ,   . 
-,    ,  ,  .

, ,         .

----------

*zak1c*,   *.*   ,   212    ,           . 
       ,          ,      .      ,  212      (   )  .

----------


## zak1c

**,    212-    .

----------

.        .

----------


## 15

> ,          ,


      -    - 



> ,     1 923 960


                     ,        ?

----------


## zak1c

> -


 



> ,        ?


    ,

----------


## .

> 


   ,    ?




> ,


      212-,    ?           ? 

*zak1c*,  ,   ,      ,     ,    ?      ,         212-  .           .

----------


## katrin0610

,     ,       / ,    ,     ,   ,    ...

----------


## .

*katrin0610*,   ?  :Smilie:       ,          .

----------


## katrin0610

> *katrin0610*,   ?       ,          .


  ,        .     .

----------


## .

*katrin0610*,     ,   ,    .    ,   ,      .    .   ,      .

----------


## katrin0610

> *katrin0610*,     ,   ,    .    ,   ,      .    .   ,      .


  .       ... ,  ,  ,      ....

----------


## zak1c

> 212-,    ?


       =>  -   =)
    =>      ,

----------

*zak1c*,    ,      ,    .

----------


## zak1c

**,       ?

----------


## d_r

> .        .


 -     ,  ,   ,  " 212-    ".    .
 !      ""  .

----------


## .

> ,   ,  " 212-    ".


,         ?    .    .

----------


## 15

> -


-   !    ,       !

----------


## d_r

.,     ,    .

----------

> **,       ?


     ,      .       ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------


## .

*zak1c*,   ,  .     ?

----------


## Saul Berenson

6%   .
    -   ,   6%-     ?
 - ,         ,  ,        6%, ? 
      ,   6%    ,        +=6%. 
  +=6%      ,   5%      1 . (..       6%-    ..+1%).
  ?

----------


## .

> -   ,   6%-     ?







> - ,         ,  ,        6%, ?


  -      6%  , ?

----------


## Saul Berenson

> -      6%  , ?


 .
       ,      -    6%          ? 

(..         ,     )

----------

,         ( 30,2%  / )       ,      50 %.     ...

----------


## hiker

/ / 16..  ?

----------

27.06.2013
     (    ,     )
http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%2...RN=258106-6&02





> ...
> 3)   584  :
> " 584.       ,  ,         ,        ,  2014-2015 
>  1.          ,    2  1  5   ,  2014-2015    :
> 1)  ,         ()    300 000 ,       ,       ,     ,         ,   1  2  12   ,   12 ;
> 2)  ,         ()   300 000 ,       ,       ,     ,         ,   1  2  12   ,   12 ,  1,0           ()   300 000 . 
> 2.      1   3      :
> 1)    ,      , -     1  210    ;
> 2)    ,       (  ),      1  346*5    ;
> ...


    .


http://www.rg.ru/2013/06/28/predprinimateli-site.html

----------


## zak1c

,       
  --    ?

----------


## .

> ,    2  1  5   ,         ,       ,      ()  (),        .


 !  ,         30 .     31 . ..  212-  -       !
 ,             ,      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,


  ,   .   ,           :Wink:  ,      ,   .         .        . ,         :Frown:

----------


## minavi

> !  ,         30 .     31 . ..  212-  -       !


       .     .  ,  ,   "" 30  2014  (  ).

----------


## Vayolet

> 1  2014 .


  ,  ,       35 .  -?

----------


## zak1c

> ,

----------


## .



----------


## zak1c

, 300 000     323 751

----------

,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


 ""  "-"

----------

.,         1 %    ( )-300000 +19425,06?           ,      -   1%.

----------


## .

> -   1%.


,      1%   .

----------

-   1%     ,     20 ,   19,50   197000 + 19600?

----------

(  ) -300000*1%+19600?

----------


## .

> -   1%


    ,     .

----------

19425,06 + (-300000*1%)?

----------


## .

**,   .  ,      .       ,

----------


## Rob Carlson7

2 :
1)     2  (  3, 4... )     ,       
2)           .      -     

,     ,   -  ,   -  .

----------


## alexstrel

> 2 :
> 1)     2  (  3, 4... )     ,       
> 2)           .      -     
> 
> ,     ,   -  ,   -  .


  ,      .     .
  -  2 .   ,             ,     .
  -       -     .

----------


## .

> -


   .        :Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

*.*,      ?

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,   .   .       ,   .

----------


## alexstrel

-     ,   2    .    .        .

         2           ?

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,         :Wink:  
2    .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


    - -   -.
,     ,  . ,   ,   (    , ,      ,  -   ).   -???

----------

*Fraxine*,       -

----------


## alexstrel

> *alexstrel*,         
> 2    .


     .    .

----------


## .

> Fraxine,       -


 ?        ?  :Embarrassment: 




> .    .


   ?   ,       - 2   :Wink:     , ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ?   ,       - 2      , ?


1.    ?
2.    ,       ?     ,      ,     .

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ?        ?


     .       :Wink:

----------


## .

*LuckyBuh*,    -?          ,      :Frown: 




> ,       ?


   ,     ?




> ,      ,     .


     ,       .       :Frown:  
    ,        .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ?
> 
>      ,       .       
>     ,        .


   - ?             ?
     ,      .    .

                   .
    ?

----------


## Rob Carlson7

> ?   ,       - 2      , ?


,           2   1+1%

----------


## zak1c

> ,           2   1+1%


 ?

----------


## peperoni

2-  2013    +   +  = 8916,17 .

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:  




> 


        !       .

----------


## .

*peperoni*,   .

----------


## alexstrel

> 


    ?

----------


## Vayolet

*alexstrel*,     - ,?

----------


## alexstrel

*Vayolet*,  ?         .              ,                ,   -    ,  ,   .

           -      2  (      ),         ,        .      , -    -            .

----------


## Vayolet

*alexstrel*,     10  ,   ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,


 ,         ,   ,        .  ,          ,   . 
       ,    17 .     .       ,      ,    .      ,       .        ,        .          ,      ,     .      .     ,      . 
     ,       ,       .      ,        :Frown:

----------


## alexstrel

> *alexstrel*,     10  ,   ,     ?


 3 000     .




> ,        .          ,      ,     .      .     ,      .


      .            ,      ,     .
     ,      .




> ,       ,       .      ,


           ,    ?


      ,        ,    ,       ,       ?

----------


## Vayolet

> 3 000     .


  ,

----------


## alexstrel

> ,


      .       .
  3 000       .

----------


## Vayolet

> .


 ,

----------


## alexstrel

> ,


,          , -   ,  -    :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 ,        .    ,        ,   .        ?          ,      ?     ,      ?




> ,       ,


      .    ,     ,     .   -   .           ,     ,   !     ,   .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,        .    ,        ,   .        ?          ,      ?     ,      ?


       .                  .
                .     ,       .           .

    ,        ,         .         ,         .    ?    ?
          ,       ,         ?




> .    ,     ,     .   -   .           ,     ,   !     ,   .


      ,       30 000,      5 000.            ,          ?
(           ,   ).

               ,         1 000 .    0,1      .           .

----------


## .

> ,          ?


    ?       .             .     ,      .




> ,


 ,   .        .    2     .      .

----------


## zak1c

> ,        .          ,      ,     .


     ?

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:     ?        ,     .    100-500    ,       .

----------


## alexstrel

> ?       .             .     ,      .


.    ,    ,      . ..         .
   -  .




> ,   .        .    2     .      .


    ,        ?        (   "    "        ,  ,      .          ,      -  .        )?
      -    .     ,     .

----------


## zak1c

*.*,

----------


## peperoni

> *peperoni*,   .


   .       ,      .
 ,    ,         ,   ,  . 
 2014        2%(  6%)     ,     2013  .
1.    ?
2. ,    ,           2%    ?
           .

----------


## .

> 


 , ? ,      ? ,    ?

----------


## alexstrel

> 2014        2%(  6%)     ,     2013  .
> 1.    ?


   ,   ,    .




> 2. ,    ,           2%    ?


                ,     , ..     ,       .        ,        - .   ,              .

----------


## peperoni

,            ,    ""   .

----------


## 8802

> ,        .    ,       ,   .       ?     **     ,     ** ?


  .
  ,     ,       :   .   .
   .     .     .  , , , , , ....




> ,      ?


  ,     .
 , :
-  ;
-    .
     - .




> ,     ,   !     ,   .


   ,  ,    :
 -    ,   ;
 -   ,  .
        .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,  ,    :
>  -    ,   ;
>  -   ,  .
>         .


         ,               (   ).       ,    .       .        ,   .

----------


## .

> .


 -    ?   ? 




> ,     ,


 ,              .     ,   (    ).          ,        .     .    ,    ,   . 
    ,    .       " ".

----------


## MikleV

> *Vayolet*,  ?         .              ,                ,   -    ,  ,   .
> 
> .


   ,       !  ?
    -             .   -       , ,   .
        -         ,    ...          ,  -    ...      ,            ....
,   -     ..   .        :       -,                  -      . 
  , , -   .    ,   ,    ,    ...

     :         1/12          ,             ,      ?

 ,   ,     ,   ,  ,         (       )?

         :        ( , )  ,      ,     -    ,       (    )?
:
-   ???
- ..      -        -   -      .

      ....

----------


## 15

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/327807/     "".
-      -  ?

----------


## .

,  ,    ,         .      .   , ,     :Frown:

----------

> ,  ,    ,         .      .   , ,


   -       :



> Ȼ   ,          ,      ,    -  .                 -     ,     .


    : "                                "?

----------


## .

))

----------


## 15

> "?


    :"  "     ?
,        !!!           ,     13     !!!

----------


## alexstrel

> ,  ,    ,         .      .   , ,


 !




> -       :


     ,        .





> : "                                "?


   ,             .           .     .

----------

50 % (     ).

----------

> 50 % (     ).


      258106-6    .

----------


## 15

> 258106-6    .


   ?  !!!

----------


## MikleV

> 258106-6    .


,              .

 -   ,      ?     ,           ,         .

----------


## peperoni

6%?,      .

----------

> ,           ,         .


  ,    -   ,  ( )   100%  " "    ?

----------


## .

,  . -        ,       .

----------

,   "" 300 ..        ,              ...

----------


## .

**,      10    ))

----------

.,      .

 , .

    .  20 .   .   10%.

         ?

     -    ?

  -     ?

 .
 , ...
      .

 .

----------

[QUOTE=.;54077079],   ))     1       ,      ()..

----------

.

  ,   :

      300 000 .: (    - 300 000 .)*1% + (*   *12).
      300 000 .: (*   *12).

*.*,  ?

----------


## MikleV

,  :-)
  :      -         ()     .

>     .  20 .   .   10%.

   .           ,    ,    20 .

>         ?

 : (20 000 000- 300 000 .)*1% + (*   *12).


>     -    ?



>  -     ?

   (     ) - .

>  .

    20 000 000    -  .   .

>  , ...

    -      , ....

>      .

   .

>  . 

   -   !

----------


## .

.  ,     8 .




> :      -


 ,     ,    .    .    ,  -     ,  -   (, ).

----------


## zak1c

> 8 .


  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## zak1c

*.*,   ,       213.1 %  12 * 
  --   ?
   --     ,

----------


## 15

> ,     ,    .    .    ,  -     ,  -   (, ).


    .   - 



> 8 .


  -    :




> .


  .
      .    ,   (    ).     1  2013  (/ + )  3 200 000.          3  +  *7500 (     ).    (  -6%)  1   1 800 000    7   .    ?         . -      , -    ?!

----------

> )   9  :
> "9.                     ,      8  ,   15  ,     . *                                 1-     .";*


         ?

  ,  ,        .

----------


## zak1c

> -    :


 ?

----------

8              11,6  ().
       ,     32,5  ,     130   :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

**,  ,

----------


## alexstrel

,       .  8  - .     ,      ,      ""       .

----------


## 15

> ?


!

----------


## .

> --   ?


,         .     ,    .



> ?


    .       .   , .

----------


## zak1c

,    ,  ..   ?

----------


## 15

> ,  ,


    -   50%  .      .   !!!

----------


## 15

> ,      ,      ""       .


 ,      ,                       .          !

----------


## .

> -   50%  .


      ,

----------


## zak1c

> ,


   ,     ,

----------

> .       .   , .


,  .       :yes: 




> ,    ,  ..   ?


   .              .

----------


## katrin0610

> ,    ,  ..   ?


  ,

----------


## zak1c

:



> ,  
>      ,  ...

----------


## katrin0610

> :


    ......    ,  ..   ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,  
>      ,


    .   14  212-    .           :Frown:        .

*katrin0610*,

----------


## Fraxine

*.*,   ,       ?   -       "" .

----------


## .

,     .     ,       :Frown:  
     2014 ,

----------

8      130000 ?          (  50 %) ,     .

----------


## .

> 8      130000 ?


,      .     ,      1  




> (  50 %) ,


      .     -

----------

3       3 .
 2014 .
 .

----------


## .

**,     3 ?

----------

.

----------

2014    (  ) 1.  19000+( -300000*1%)?  2. -300000*1%*26%*12 ???        10 .  .

----------


## .

**,     .        ,           .  , ,   ,

----------


## 15

> (  50 %) ,     .


 !      ,   !




> .     -


  -      ,  2     ,      .
   !!!

----------

> *alexstrel*,     10  ,   ,     ?


   41          ,          .
   .

----------


## 15

.: 
"_ 
3    1864 
          1  2014 .   ,          2013  ,         .            ,   .
,         300 000 .  .        . ,     ,         (   ,    ),    160 . . ,            16 . .  . 
       , ,        .    600 000        ."
_
 , !!!

----------

,           .

----------


## 15

> .


  ! ,           !         .    !        !

----------

,         2014      10 . .

----------


## 15

> ,         2014      10 . .


   !  ,:16 239,60(5 205*26%*12)+97 000 ((10 000 000-300 000)*1%)=113 239,60    +   3 185,52 (5 205*5,1%*12) :116 425,12.
  ,   8!!!

----------


## zak1c

> :116 425,12.


,   133 102,26

----------

*zak1c*,   




> 10 .


 



> 116 425,12.

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------


## .

""?

----------


## zak1c

*.*,  ---   *15* =)

----------


## .

*zak1c*,        ?    ...

----------


## zak1c

*.*,    ,    



> ,        ,       ,     ,         ,   1  2  12   ,   12 .


=>      == 12 *  * 8 * 0.26 = 129 841.92
   --- 113 239,60

----------


## .

*zak1c*,   ,   ? 



> 2014  *    10* .

----------


## zak1c

*.*,   20 000 000 --   213.1 %  (12*)

----------


## 15

-  - ..  - 15




> == 12 *  * 8 * 0.26 = 129 841.92
>    --- 113 239,60


   ?      129 841,92,    ( )  113 239,60,     15 000? -  ,     ,    1 000 000,00,      -129 841,92?

----------


## 15

> == 12 *  * 8 * 0.26 = 129 841.92


     : 8 *26 %*12  =129 916,80 (8*5205*26%*12)

----------


## zak1c

> ?


 ,     :           133 102.26



> -  ,     ,


   11 667 726 /,        



> :


,    3   - =(

----------


## Fraxine

.

----------

> .


    * *12 .

----------


## 15

> 133 102.26


    ,     10 000 000.

----------


## 15

> * *12 .


  -   ?!        6%  .,       ,      ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,     10 000 000.


   ,    =)

----------

> * *12 .


     1  2.   ...




> -   ?!


 ,  ,      ,   .        1        100%.





> 6%  .,       ,      ?


    ,       ,   .            .

   ,         300   ,             ,               ?

----------


## 15

> ,       ,   .            .
> 
>    ,         300   ,             ,               ?


 ?          -    ,     ,     ,   .
     #471    ?     !    ....

----------


## .

> ,       ,

----------


## Nesty

,  ,     + 6%          2014 ?      2    ,              ?

----------


## 15

> 


!

----------


## Fraxine

> -    ,     ,     ,   .


  , ,   ,   ""     300000-   ,   ,    - .

----------

> ?          -    ,     ,     ,   .
>      #471    ?     !    ....


 ,  ?
            .          .            . 
    -   .         ,        ,     :Big Grin:

----------

6%  ,  50 %   ,         ,       ,    .

----------


## .

> .


 -   .   ,           ,       :Frown:

----------

16%  1%     6%  1%  ?

----------

> -   .   ,           ,


        .  ,     .    ,   .    ,  2018 .   ,   ,    .

        ,     ,     ,    ,   .   ,  ,    ,      .    ()           .     ,      ,      ,     ,   .          (,      )          ? 
    .

----------


## 15

> 6%  ,  50 %   ,         ,       ,    .


      !      6%  .   1  2013 ,       ,         2/3         .    -      !  -       . ,      .          7        . ,      .
,       50%,     .   -   __ .   ?!
    ,       15%   -          6%.

----------


## 15

> 16%  1%     6%  1%


    ,         ?    !   !   ,           (  ),     , !

----------

> 15%   -          6%.


  15%   ,   6%?           ,     .

      ,   ,        ,       .

----------

> 16%  1%     6%  1%  ?


     .        .

----------


## 15

> 15%   ,   6%?           ,     .


       ,                 !

----------


## .

*15*,    6%     .  ,   15%   ,

----------


## zak1c

> 


     66 %

----------


## 15

> 66 %


 !     !

----------


## 15

!!!    .:

"_ 2014             _ 
_4    172   
              .   ,         300 000 .,            (  ).       16 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 .).

    300 000 .,        .  :         1%   ,  300 000 . ,    1 . . ,      23 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 . + 700 000 . x 1%).          ,    8 .           129 916,8 . (5205 . x 8 x 26% x 12 .).

        ,   ,   .        300 000 .     1   .   ,         .

   ,  ,          , -      346.15  ,       346.29  .

     1  2014 .    2013        -     .

    ,    ,         . ,  2013         3185,46 . (5205 . x 5,1% x 12 .)."
_
    ,     . -         ""       24  .  "  " !!!
      ,       ,   ....

----------


## .

*15*,      ? 
:   .

----------

> ,       ,   ...


,      ,    ....
        " ", .. ""  , ,      ,    ,    :Frown:

----------

, -?

----------


## 15

> 15,      ? 
> :   .


   .,           !
  .     :
http://www.komitet2-7.km.duma.gov.ru...053052051.html

----------


## MikleV

> *15*,      ? 
> :   .



    -    : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/328296/

----------


## zak1c

> ,       ,   ....


?

----------


## .

*15*,       ))     ,     3  .     5   :Smilie: 
  ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

*zak1c*,         ,    ,       :Wink:

----------


## 15

> 15,       ))     ,     3  .     5  
>   ,       ,     ?


    4  5 ,    .  ! 
  - ?

----------


## .

*15*,             -  ( )        (     ).    - .        .   -?  :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

> zak1c,         ,    ,


  6 % ,     15 %

----------


## .

> 6 % ,


 ???  ,      50%     ?   -     "".

----------


## minavi

> 6 % ,     15 %


     6 %    ,          50 %.    15 %   ,    ,  1 %    -  .

----------


## step7707

http://news.mail.ru/politics/13780887/?frommail=1

----------


## .

:Smilie:    . ,    ,

----------


## 8802

> ,    ,


    ,     (  ).
,  **  . ,     **   .
      .
     .

----------


## .

*8802*,    .         ,          :Wink: 



> .


     ,        :Frown:

----------


## Nesty

*step7707*    ,  -      ?      300 ,        ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## minavi

> ,        8 .


  .     ""      (,     )?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


   (..  :Smilie: )      :Wow:  .

----------


## .

,  




> ""


       ,     ((    ,       .

----------


## Nesty

*.* !
 -          .

----------


## Fraxine

:Embarrassment:   ""  ,   :Wow:      .       **  ?      ,   -    ?     .

 -  ,    -,      ?

----------


## .

3-  http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=258106-6&02
     .

----------


## Fraxine

-      ?  -  -   . ,       ,       ?

----------


## .

,   1     1 .

----------

> ""  ,       .       **  ?


 " ",  .
,    - .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   1     1 .


  ,   .

----------


## housewife

"  "...

*   2014   * 



> 1   1   5,5   3,3  .            .  ,          9 .     11 144 .


    - http://www.rg.ru/2013/07/04/pensia-site-anons.html

** ,   ,    ?    ,    ? )

----------


## 15

> 15,             -  ( )        (     ).    - .        .   -?


..        !   ,    , ! :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 




> 


 ,      , -   ,         ,  ?




> -  ( )


        .,   ,   ( )  !




> -?


  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

> ** ,   ,    ?    ,    ? )


   .
 - ,  -  .    -  .

     -   .

----------

,  ?  2014 ?

----------


## .

.         -   :Wink:

----------


## Fraxine

> - ,  -  .    -  .





> -


    ,    (  :yes: ),    ,      ???

----------

,  ,       .      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## zak1c

> ??? ,      50%     ?   -     "".


*minavi*, 
  ,       =)
   50 %   100 %

----------

> 50 %   100 %


  .    -.     .

----------


## --

> ,    ( ),    ,      ???


 ,   .

----------


## katrin0610

> ,  ,       .      ?

----------


## sddw

, !
 ,     "         ."...    . 
  ,       300..  (  2014)  1  + 1%  .  ,  15%,       ?   ,   ?      7 .., .       5  () + 70000. (1%  ). ?   -  ?

----------


## Andyko

> .


  ?
 ...

----------


## 15

> ,   ?


!

----------


## Fraxine

> -.     .


   , -,     .

----------


## alexstrel

> , -,     .


   ,    -   ,          .

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,      :Wink:  ,       -,          . ..  ,   .

----------


## alexstrel

*.*, .

----------


## zak1c

> ,   ?


,

----------

*zak1c*,  ?      -15: ,  , 50 000  ,           7 500?    50        7 500?

----------


## Anton P.

!
    ,      .
  ,    ,      .
    --  ,   ,           .
   (-8000, .-400  .).

     ,     , ..             120..
    (  !)       .
    -    .

 "" .

,     -?!

----------

*Anton P.*,    ,    ,    ,   .

----------

2014 ? (    ).   ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## alexstrel

> 2014 ? (    ).   ,   ,    ,        .


 -          ,  ....
       .

----------


## Sergeyovs

,  ,  ,      :

"8.      11      :
1)    ,      , -     227    ;
2)    ,       (  ), -     1  346.5    ;
3)    ,    , -     346.15    ;
4)    ,          , -     346.29    ;
5)    ,    , -     346.47  346.51    ;
6)    ,     ,   ,      , ."

       1%          .

       ,         ?

      ,      1% ?

----------


## alexstrel

*Sergeyovs*,        , .      .

----------

,              (     ),         ?

----------


## .

> ,         ?


       ?  .346.15       ,  .346.5    .  .227   ,    ,         ,

----------


## Sergeyovs

1% ?     -       ?     -      ?
   .

----------

!

----------

.     ,   .     ,    .          ,       .  ...

----------


## Sergeyovs

,  1 %       -       ?     -      ?
 -         ?
         ,      ?

----------


## 15

> ,      ?


    !       ,       !

----------


## .

*Sergeyovs*,    ,  .   
,      1%   .          .

----------


## Sergeyovs

,  ,      ?
     ,   .

----------


## .

*Sergeyovs*,  ?    ,     .    ?

----------


## 15

> 


. ,  ,     ,     .      , ,    .       ,"  ".      ,     300 000  ,    , 1%           !         ,           ,                     -.       ,   ,                   .    "     "  .  ,  ! 
   ,     2013      -   ,    ,  .   !!!

----------

> 


 ,      ,      .    -   .

   .

          - (   ).  1%          ,       .

        .     8  ,      11,6    ""      40   .           ,    ?

----------


## 15

> ,    ?


  ,     !



> .


     -   ,    .-,  ,   !        36 ..  ,            ,     -6%,    50%      .    1  2013       !

----------

*15*,           ?
           :         .
       ,      ?

----------


## 15

> 15,           ?


 !     ,        ,    50%  !     ,    !



> ,      ?


     ,       ,  .   :       -  + 2 . 7500(.)*3( + 2 )*3(.)*1,569(1)*1(2)*15%(.)=15886,13   1     2.   -31772,26 .    .  ..  ..      ( !) -3 200 000.
     ! 
   !

----------


## .

,      .   8   .  ,    .      ?  :Frown:       , ,       .       .   ,             :Frown:

----------


## alexstrel

> ,      .   8   .  ,    .      ?       , ,       .       .   ,


   .            ,      .      8 ,      :Big Grin: 

  ,    ,     ,      8 ,           ,     ?   ,        .

----------


## 15

[quote="alexstrel;54080370"]    ?   ,        .[/quot
   !          ,  -         .

----------

> !     ,        ,    50%  !     ,    !


   ,     ,         ?

             ,   .

      ,       ,    .
      ,         ,         .

*15*,    ,         ,      ?     ,      ?  ?

----------


## 15

> 15,    ,         ,      ?     ,      ?  ?


  !         50%     .    ,  .
    ,     , ,.  ,  ,..        ,   .            . , ,      ,    -15%,    .

----------


## KontraMarka

:yes:

----------


## 15

> 


    ,  ! :yes:

----------


## MikleV

> ,              (     ),         ?


      :       . ..  ,       ,   .
      . ,    -  ,       - 15,   .      -  .

----------

.   ,  ,       - ! 
   ,    ,       ,       .    !
    ,   , . 
  ,    ,            ,  ,    .
   -    !   112    ,       19500.   .
     "  &  ",   ,    .
 .     ,            -,   - . .     ,   .     -  ,         ,        ..
   -            , .   .
 ..  ,  ,   2014-   ,   - . ,     ...

----------


## Anton P.

(((

----------


## Linuxoid

> .   ,  ,       - ! 
>    ,    ,       ,       .    !
>     ,   , . 
>   ,    ,            ,  ,    .
>    -    !   112    ,       19500.   .
>      "  &  ",   ,    .
>  .     ,            -,   - . .     ,   .     -  ,         ,        ..
>    -            , .   .
>  ..  ,  ,   2014-   ,   - . ,     ...


      ...

----------


## .

> 


,          ?           :Frown:

----------


## minavi

> ...


    -   ,
    -  !  :Wink:

----------


## d_r

1:    19 ,           ?
   2:   1%,                1/4    ?  ,    -- 4 , 3 , 2   1 ,      1   40  (=1%  4 )  25  (1/4  1%  10 )?

----------


## .

1.    19     -  31   .  ,   ""
2.   1%  300   1   .  ,

----------


## d_r

?

----------


## .

1  .  1

----------


## d_r

/ ?
 ,   " 1   "?              3 : 40   25  (  25 , ,     )?

----------


## .

> / ?


?




> 3 :


 ,  .     100  ,        40 ,       .

----------


## d_r

> ?


    .

----------


## Fraxine

> 2.   1%  300   1   .  ,


        ?    2015 ?





> 1.    19     -  31   .  ,   ""


.. 1/4         ? (     )?

 ,  -   :Wow:

----------


## cep

plz           -   32479.20 ?   ?  ?

----------

*cep*,      .   2014    .

----------

, ,    ,     6%         . ..   , ,    ,   , , 1-  ( 31 )      (25%  ),   25   1%        - 6%    ,    .
,     400 .   - 9000   + 1% ( 4000 )        - 24000-13000=11000, ? .. -,     ? !

----------

> 


       ,    .
,     ,   ,       .
 ,  ,  ,  ,   - .
 :        (, ,    ), -     (  ),  -     . !    .
 , -            ,  -   .       .
 ,               ,      ,         ,     . 
,     ,        .
  ,      !

----------


## cep

> ,               ,      ,         ,     . 
> ,     ,        .
>   ,      !


  -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?    2015 ?


    1  2015,  .         



> .. -,     ?


   ,        





> 25   1%


    1%,    .      1%   - 1   .        . , ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

**,     .

----------

,  ,   1% -    .          . , 4-          1%       .   ,        .

----------

> , ,    ,     6%         . ..   , ,    ,   , , 1-  ( 31 )      (25%  ),   25   1%        - 6%    ,    .
> ,     400 .   - 9000   + 1% ( 4000 )        - 24000-13000=11000, ? .. -,     ? !


     ,   ,   :
 31    ,   ,     (*2*12*26%+ )+((400 000-300 000)*1%).         6%.
     ,        .      ,    31 .     2 ,       30      6%.

----------

,   "" 300000... !

----------


## d_r

.
          1%          ?

----------

*d_r*,        300 ,         1%   300 .

----------


## d_r

> d_r,        300 ,         1%   300 .


    ?   --  ,  1% -- ?  - .

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?   --  ,  1% -- ?  - .


    ,        .    .

----------

613      *2?   2014  *26%*12+ (-300000*1%).   .

----------

> 613      *2?   2014  *26%*12+ (-300000*1%).   .


,  , 1 .     9000  ,        2 .  :Redface:    , *26%*12  2014.

----------

1%   ???        1  2      1% ?             -     ?

----------


## .

.   ,     
       ,  .      ,

----------


## _A

-. 
   ,       100%       .
    ,             ?

----------


## Andyko

,      -15

----------


## Fraxine

> .


   5,1%       -   300000  ?

----------

> 5,1%


 :yes: 
  12

----------


## Rob Carlson7

,         5554,         -   :Redface:

----------


## 15

> 5554


 ,       ,  !           .. ..!!!     ,   !

----------


## zak1c

> zak1c,  ?      -15: ,  , 50 000  ,           7 500?    50        7 500?


 ,   50 000     ,        3 357 494
     60 %  ,   -

----------


## .

> 60 %  ,   -


  ?   3,5          15%?  :Wink:

----------


## zak1c

> ?   3,5         15%?


  ,          6 %

----------


## .

> ,


 )))

----------


## 15

> 6 %


 !!!

----------


## zak1c

> !!!


 50 000   --    6 %

----------


## .

> 50 000   --    6 %


,       .    ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

*.*,  **    50 000  ,       3 357 494
       ,       (    6 %)     6 %
.. 50 000 / 3 357 494 << 60 %

----------


## .

> ,


  ,   ,    15%   ?  :Wink:

----------


## 15

> 6 %)


   !

----------


## zak1c

> ,   ,    15%   ?


,      ,       60 %  4 % =>         6%

----------


## zak1c

> !


 ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,       60 %  4 % =>         6%


        ?    (  ),   ?      50  ?

----------


## zak1c

> 50  ?


  6 % -- , ..        ,    ,        =)

----------


## 15

> 60 %  4 %


   .    ?

----------


## zak1c

> .    ?


    ,     
    --

----------


## .

*zak1c*,   .  ,          .  6%,       ,        15%   6% ?

----------


## 15

> ,


  !     ,      !

----------


## 15

> --


   ,    



> 


 ,  




>

----------


## zak1c

*.*,   

*15*
   ,      =>

----------


## 22

> ,             ,     1%  300 000 .
>   ,   ,   .
>     !


      ,          ?! :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 


        .

----------


## .

*22*,    .    212-  "  ,    ,        ".       .

----------


## 22

! :Embarrassment:

----------

+   ,         30 ,   1 , ,     ?

----------


## .

.   ,        ,   8   :Frown:

----------

,   ,       ,    8,  ,

----------


## .

,         1  ))      1

----------


## alexstrel

> +   ,         30 ,   1 , ,     ?


    30 ,       1 . 1        ,  1 .

----------


## Nesty

? -  ,            1 ,       346.5...-       ?     ,     +   ,          ...            ...          ...   -             ?    - ?

----------


## 15

> 30 ,       1 . 1        ,  1 .


   ,    (  -   !!!)      2015  2014 ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ,    (  -   !!!)      2015  2014 ?


,    - 2014 ,    1  1  2015 .        1  2015 .

----------


## 15

"__ 
_12   
:   
          .      1  2014 .

  ,         300 000 .,           .        16 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 .).

    300 000 .,        .  :        (16 239,6 .)  1%   ,  300 000 . ,    1 . . ,     23 239,6 . (5205 . x 26% x 12 . + 700 000 . x 1%).          ,    8 .           129 916,8 . (5205 . x 8 x 26% x 12 .).

 ,    ,     .        300 000 .     1   .   ,         .

 2013          -     ."_

  ,    ,     .  ,     300 000-       25 000  ,          .      300 000  ,   2 000 000  ...,      160 000,      -   1%.
              !        ,        !!! 
         ,    ""   !!!

----------


## --

*15*,    ,       ?

----------


## 8

, ,   2    :Smilie:

----------


## KontraMarka

,      ,     2013     -.       35664,66?

----------

> 35664,66?

----------


## MikleV

> .....          ,    ""   !!!


  .

          2015 ,    ...

 ...      ,   "" .     -     ...

----------


## 15

> *15*,    ,       ?


   6% . 2012         /  3 000 000 .    .

----------


## runalsh

** 
_      2014 .            23.07.2013 .  237-.

,         ,    .    ,         .            -    .      ,      300 000 .      ,       19 425 .  . ,    300 000 .       ,    .

        .          ,     ,        .       1  2014 ._

----------


## alexstrel

** ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,    .      ,           :Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

.
-     ,    .

----------

,  ,   20  ,    ,   ,  ...

----------


## alexstrel

,       ,     .

----------


## RYASNIK

!

----------


## katrin0610

> !


 :yes:

----------


## 15

> !


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

,    ,            ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Margoutte

-  ,     300 ,    : 1%   ,    8-      .     .         ..    ))

----------

>

----------


## Linuxoid

""  ,    ""  :http://rbcdaily.ru/economy/562949988333872

----------


## minavi

> ""


-      ,            .

----------

)))

----------


## echinaceabel

> )))


 .

----------


## 15

,    !
http://www.rg.ru/printable/2013/07/31/zarplata1.html

----------


## minavi

- ?   .
  : ",               ,    5025   ,       ."
     .

----------


## 15

> - ?


       !!!

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## minavi

> .     ,


    .               ,       .

----------

> .     ,


 -  "   ,   ".

----------


## .

.   .      ,

----------


## 15

> .     ,


    ,               ,   ?

----------


## .

*15*,  ,            ,  ?  :Wink:  
 :Frown:     ,   .     ,     .    ,     .      .        ?

----------

?    4 .            !     !     !      !

----------


## 15

> 15,  ,            ,  ?


    ,      -.        ,  ,   ,  - ,         ,  !



> 


. - ,    ,         .        ,     ...




> ,     .      .        ?


     !  , ,   ,     . 
      "   !!!.."

----------


## .

> ?


   ?          :Frown:  




> ,


     .

----------


## runalsh

> ,               ,   ?


    .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## 15

> .


 ?

----------

13 .        8  129916,8 + ,   1 %  13 .?

----------

> 13 .        8  129916,8 + ,   1 %  13 .?


   13    16239,60  1%  (13  300 ),   127000 ,   143239,60,     8 .
  ,  129916,8 + .

----------

> ,             ,     1%  300 000 .
>   ,   ,   .
>     !


 
" ,          .         2,9  3 .  0,1         ,              .      .

         .  .1. . 5  ,        .             ,      ."

----------

> -  ?


, ,   )))

----------


## 15

> " ,          .         2,9  3 .  0,1         ,              .      .
> 
>          .  .1. . 5  ,        .             ,      ."


      ?
   !!!

----------


## Stas11

,       3  ,     36        ,   1%   ,       3    27000 ,   20  2015 ,   ,             ,  27000      "" ? 
P.S      - 6%

----------

*Stas11*,   16239,60  27000    2014 ,     2014   .     2014    -     ,       1 / 2015.
          ,      ,        .

----------


## 15

:

"      
16    75   
        2014  -      . ,        500 000          2013        .
    8, 2013                 1  2014 .             .        300 000 .,          1 .           16 239,6 . (5205 . &#215; 26% &#215; 12 .).
    300 000 .,        .  :      1  (16 239,6 .)  1%   ,  300 000 . ,    1 . . ,      23 239,6 . (5205 . &#215; 26% &#215; 12 . + 700 000 . &#215; 1%).          ,    8 .           129 916,8 . (5205 . &#215; 8 &#215; 26% &#215; 12 .).  ,            10 000 . (1 . . &#215; 1%).
                .      ,          .      ,      ,    ,        .
 ,  2014     1%     ,    .   ,     ,     .     ,        .        ,   .
  ,     ,         . , ,    20 . .      ,      0 .       ."

   -    ? 
 ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,         . , ,    20 . .      ,      0 .


     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 15

> ?


   !!!

----------


## .

?  , ,        :Frown:

----------


## DDY

!    "" .           ""    .    ,  -     .        ,      .   1%  ,      -1%   ().     ,          129 916, 8 . (  11 000 .  ).   ,    ? ,   ,  ,   ,   ,        . ,   ,   ,    .                ?      ,     .     !

----------


## 15

> ,    ? ,   ,  ,   ,   ,


  !



> ?


"  !!!"

----------


## 15

> , ,


 -   !?

----------


## Anton P.

*DDY*, 

        .  ,     ,     ,   .

         .    ,  - .     "",       .       -    ,     ,    ..




> ,   ,  ,


 .        60,    .  .





> ,        .


   =>   ,     .





> ?


   "" ? ,   , ,      ** . , ,     ,      - .    ,   450     . ,   ,  ? , ,   ..




> ,          129 916, 8 .


,       .       ,  .
 ,   2015 ,         100 .   "" ,    -         2014 .       8  -        (  )  .

----------


## alexstrel

> *DDY*,         .


 ,     ?




> ,     ,     ,   .


      ,    -         .

----------


## 15

> -


   !!!

----------


## zak1c

--         /  ,    2014,  roi.ru?

----------


## Anton P.

> ,    -


 . ,     ))))

----------


## alexstrel

> --         /  ,    2014,  roi.ru?


   , -     :Big Grin: 

   ?     ,   ,          ,   ,     ..,      .
      ?             ,   ?  -       ,    ,       .    , -     ,     -     .




> . ,     ))))


     .
    ,    ,       .          .

----------


## zak1c

> , -


   ?     ?




> ?             ,   ?

----------


## 15

> ?     ?


    !

----------


## zak1c

> !


  ?

----------


## alexstrel

*zak1c*,      ?    .        ,    ,    ,  : "     ,  ".      .              .      .

----------


## zak1c

*alexstrel*,         --   
   roi.ru,      -- 
  --

----------


## Andyko

> 


,  ,

----------


## alexstrel

> *alexstrel*,         --   
>    roi.ru,      -- 
>   --


  ,    ,         .
      .




> ,  ,


  :Big Grin: 
 -     ,      ,   ,   -     .

----------


## zak1c

> .

----------


## alexstrel

>

----------

,         .        ,    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 15

> ,


 ,   ,       ,     .     - - , -  ,  -   ,    .

----------


## 15

!
"*      ,     * "
23    1460 
             ,    ,  . .      . ,             .  ,    ,   .  ,          .     . ,          ,         .
,  ,        .       ,    .  ,     ,    .
  ,        .         .      .
,            .         ."

  :"     "
       ,    .     ,    .
         !!!

----------

.  - ?           300 . -  25 .   .       25   , ?     "".

----------


## KontraMarka

.

----------

.       130 ..  36 ..      20 . (  ),     500 ..      ,  ,        .

----------


## zak1c

> ,  ,        .


  ?

----------


## Andyko

,        ,   ,

----------

... , ,      14-16    ,   (  )   36 .     ...    ?    ? ... ((( 
 , - -      ?    ,    ?

----------


## 15

> ... , ,      14-16    ,   (  )   36 .     ...    ?    ? ... ((( 
>  , - -      ?    ,    ?


 ,  !

----------

> , - -      ?


  ,               ,       .        ,  ,   .         ,   ,       ,    .

----------

> , ,      14-16    ,   (  )   36 .     ...


        ,            .      300        2   .

----------

,    )))     .      ,   .

----------

**,    ,         .  ,     ,    ,      .    ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ... , ,      14-16    ,   (  )   36 .     ...    ?    ? ... ((( 
>  , - -      ?    ,    ?





> )))     .      ,   .


-    "" :yes:

----------


## minavi

> -    ""


    .  -       .     .

----------

6%.
       ?    .

----------


## .



----------


## 15

:

        350 
             2014   5,554  .
       ,     6,7%.
 ,        5,205  ,   1        350 ,    .
   ,          2013 ,   ,  65,8 %.
    ,       7,911    .
,  1  2011       ,        4,6   5,2  .
   10  -  32 .

        .  ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> .  -       .     .


  ))) , ,     ,    - ,      ? )))   ,  ,     (   .)   ? )))       ( )  .     " "          . )))

----------


## sddw

> 6%.
>        ?    .


,   ,    ,     3-4 .   10?
  ,         ?

----------


## .

*sddw*,     ,       .

----------

> ,      ...  ?


          . ,

----------


## 15

> ,         ?


    .    ,   ,   ! 
    2014 ,   1 ,             300 000,00. 
  : 7500*4*3*1,569*0,69*15%=14615   *4 .=58460    ,     50% +   .        ,    .             1,  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
    !

----------

:
"2.           ,          ,    ,    ,    .",
..     (    ) * 3 * 4:
12000*3*4=144000,       ? !    :Wow:

----------

> .    ,   ,   ! 
>     2014 ,   1 ,             300 000,00. 
>   : 7500*4*3*1,569*0,69*15%=14615   *4 .=58460    ,     50% +   .        ,    .             1, 
>     !


  15%   .

----------


## 36

> ,               ,       .        ,  ,   .         ,   ,       ,    .


      ?      ,  "" ,        -36.  ,     ,        ,        ,  ,    "
"" "  . -      .        
        ,    (  
   -  : -   1    ,  
       , -   -   100    400-600 .
    100            16

----------


## .

>

----------


## _A

-   .        -        (100%  )?
..       1. .  .         .        100%        .       .  :Wink:   .  :Wink: 
..  ,    2  ()     1          ?

----------


## hiker

_A     -   ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,     2-  ,      ,              ,     ,      ,    ,   1996   , .      ,          ,       (  )       9000    ,    ,  ,     2013   ,    36000   ,   2014    ,          ,           .   ,          ,

----------

> .   ,


        ,         ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            ,           ,

----------


## _A

.     ( )  .         ,      .          ,       .   ,   ?
   1      .          .         .       .       2014,       31      .       (    ).          ,   .      /c    .  :Frown:    ,     ?

----------


## _50

/       . ,  100%   , -    .




> /c    .


 -   . :Smilie:

----------

> ,         ?


      ,    ,      -   40%

----------

